# anyone used beamswork ligh unit



## Deano3 (18 Feb 2014)

Hi I am fancying getting led light unit for my 60p was thinking maybe tmc tile or tmc grobeam 600 but are very expensive along with maxspect razor any used these before  Aquarium LED 12"--36" Beamswork Light Freshwater Tropical Fish Cichlid Hi Lumen | eBay 
I currently have 2x24w t5s (when tank is up and running I will anyway) but just thinking about leds and don't know what size or what type I require.

any help would be great and opinions on the one listed 24" I seen Justin use this and seemed happy
or a very similar one anyway

Dean


----------



## James D (18 Feb 2014)

Hi Dean

I was looking at these but I found it very confusing, there's loads of them for sale but they seem to have different specs and I didn't want to get the wrong one. As you say Justin was happy with them so they should be ok, the problem is you might end up regretting not getting better ones in a few months... like me. Maybe have a look at the tmc aquabars or Grobeams.


----------



## Rob P (18 Feb 2014)

It's nice to have controllability that you probably wouldn't get with the Beamswork units Dean, being able to run the TMC's at 20/30/40% while stuff is settling in/issues arise is very helpful.

Have you considered the TMC Aqua bars? You can get a manual controller for little over a tenner and the 500 size strip is around £50


----------



## Deano3 (18 Feb 2014)

I agree with dont want to spend money now then in few no this hen want more or less light,with tmc still not sure whats best and what I will be able to hand etc, I know the tiles you can hang and control with separate controller are these stronger at 100% then 48e t5s etc 




Thanks Dean


----------



## James D (18 Feb 2014)

Those tiles are a bit pricey for me, once you've bought the fittings, dimmer, etc (and probably too bright). If you're splashing the cash the ADA aquasky 601's will be about £220 in the Green Machine,apparently they're arriving around Easter - That would look smart on your P60!


----------



## Rob P (18 Feb 2014)

Hi Dean,

George Farmer & Ian Holdich for sure are using and having success with the TMC Aqua Bars, i'm sure if you dropped them a PM with some questions they would help & advise you. If those guys don't know then the rest of us are stuffed lol! Maybe one 500 strip would be enough over 60cm? The controller for those (£13) is manual, so no sunrise and sunset feauture but at least control of intensity  The coat hanger spindly type rim mounting system of the Aqua Bars looks minimalistic and pretty cool IMO 

If you want all singing/dancing features you're into hundreds of pounds territory. Even the TMC basic controller at 70 odd quid i feel is a little basic for the money but it works well (and saved my bacon lol).

I'd always advise going with something tried/tested and in use by others. It removes the doubt, and doubt is probably the last thing you want after your last tank and its problems.

It's one thing I always had with my lights, the knowledge that they were ample, what i didn't know when i set up was that the lights were 100 times better than my knowledge  lol

I'm just saying, stick with trusted stuff and it doesn't have to cost a fortune


----------



## Deano3 (18 Feb 2014)

£220  they do look nice but that's expensive, will look into aqua bars etc and what I ould need and get some prices

Thanks dean


----------



## simon_pedley (18 Feb 2014)

Hi Dean, 
I have just bought the grobeam 600 twin lights (arriving tomorrow) after reading lots of reviews and conversations with Clive and Ian. I have a 80x40x50cm tank. Currently I'm not running pressurised Co2, but it's an option in the future if I want too. Ian use to run the 500's with Co2 on a 125l tank with very good results. He recommended I buy the twin. The controller is fairly expensive so I have been looking at simple pwm controllers instead to turn down the intensity. I havent bought the rail system as I don't have space under the hood, but I have made my own  with aluminum tube and connectors. Hope this helps.

Cheers Simon


----------



## tim (18 Feb 2014)

Why not setup with the t5s you got mate but suspend them then you can raise or lower them at will to deal with any issues, then upgrade to LEDs once you have the tank knocked into shape.


----------



## Deano3 (18 Feb 2014)

I might do tim just looking into it at the min, cheers simon some pics when arrive will be great and of ur diy rail system but think will be these when I can afford

Dean


----------



## simon_pedley (20 Feb 2014)

Lights arrived yesterday. They are very well made and have a good solid feel to them. They are bright (but not as bright as my exposure six pack bike light ) so I definitely need to sort out a controller. Although I would love a tmc controller they are a lot of money so I'm still on the hunt for a cheaper alternative. They fit my diy bars nicely so I will take some pics later.

Cheers Simon


----------



## James D (20 Feb 2014)

Mine arrived yesterday as well Simon, I'm very pleased with the quality, I'd be interested to see your DIY job.


----------



## simon_pedley (20 Feb 2014)

Sure


----------



## Deano3 (20 Feb 2014)

Any pics of the light units guys and how they look above tanks ? 




Thanks Dean


----------



## simon_pedley (20 Feb 2014)

There will be soon, I need to load the computer up to upload the pics as I'm using my phone currently. 

Simon


----------



## tim (20 Feb 2014)

simon_pedley said:


> Lights arrived yesterday. They are very well made and have a good solid feel to them. They are bright (but not as bright as my exposure six pack bike light ) so I definitely need to sort out a controller. Although I would love a tmc controller they are a lot of money so I'm still on the hunt for a cheaper alternative. They fit my diy bars nicely so I will take some pics later.
> 
> Cheers Simon


Maybe email tmc and ask if the aqua bar dimmer would work with them it's manual but at least you could alter the intensity if it's too strong retails at around £15 I think.


----------



## simon_pedley (20 Feb 2014)

Hi here are some pictures of the lights insitu and my DIY rail. I made the rail using 10mm box aluminium and 8mm elbow and T piece connectors from ebay. It rests on the shelf.










I phoned aqua essentials about that inline dimmer and its not compatible, so I think I will have to buy a TMC controller. Although I have seen something on ebay which might be suitable.


----------



## James D (21 Feb 2014)

Very nice.

Are you just using the one Grobeam on your tank?


----------



## simon_pedley (21 Feb 2014)

No I will be using both to ensure good light spread throughout the tank. Last night I got a tmc controller off eBay for £50. Good times!  What are you going to do about mounting your lights?


----------



## James D (21 Feb 2014)

Sorry, I just looked at your photo again, you've obviously got two, old age must be getting to me  !
There's a thread a bit further down about my fittings, hopefully I'll get them sorted out this weekend.


----------



## simon_pedley (21 Feb 2014)

Getting confused, easily done


----------

